# cheap light meter



## rom4n301

i finally saved up enough to get a bronny sq-a and ima need a light meter.. cuz sunny 16 isnt cuttin it...anyone know any good cheap easy to use light meters for under 100ish dallors..thanks


----------



## Derrel

light meters - Adorama.com

Sekonic's L-208 seems to be the main, current low-priced meter. I know some people used to like the Gossen brand Luna-Pro. It makes sense to find out what battery a light meter uses--some light meters,especially older models, use batteries that over the course of the life of the meter will end up costing you a fortune at $8 per battery...

Sheperd used to make some low-cost meters, as did Polaris. You might consider that a quality light meter will last 20+ years if taken care of. I bought an expensive Minolta in 1986,and am still using it today for both incident light and mainly flash metering; unfortunately, the battery it uses costs about $8 every time I need a new one, hence my earlier comment.


----------



## rom4n301

hhmmm that sekonic one seems perfect... i would dish out some more money and get a better light meter... but... the more expensive ones seem to always be super bulky.. and im gettin my license in a week so my pos care is ganna be gobbling up all my money and i wont have enough for a better one.. thanks for the help tho


----------



## JamesMason

> hhmmm that sekonic one seems perfect



Thats what i would suggest, owned one once, its an excellent meter for the price


----------



## Torus34

A 2nd hand Luna Pro and a battery insert to permit the use of currently-available batteries will see you through rather nicely.


----------



## compur

Sekonic L-208 usually sells for around $75:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/film-discussion-q/153501-nifty-little-meter.html


----------



## Actor

Derrel said:


> light meters - Adorama.com
> 
> Sekonic's L-208 seems to be the main, current low-priced meter. I know some people used to like the Gossen brand Luna-Pro. It makes sense to find out what battery a light meter uses--some light meters,especially older models, use batteries that over the course of the life of the meter will end up costing you a fortune at $8 per battery...
> 
> Sheperd used to make some low-cost meters, as did Polaris. You might consider that a quality light meter will last 20+ years if taken care of. I bought an expensive Minolta in 1986,and am still using it today for both incident light and mainly flash metering; unfortunately, the battery it uses costs about $8 every time I need a new one, hence my earlier comment.


I have one and it's great.  Costs $99.99 from Freestyle Photographic Supplies - Traditional Black & White Film, Paper, Chemicals, Holgas and ULF


----------



## Mike_E

Try this...
Ultimate Exposure Computer


----------



## cooltouch

I have three hand-held meters, all three of which I bought used.  Many years previous -- back in the mid-80s -- I bought my first external light meter so I could use it with an old Canon rangefinder camera I had just bought.  It was a cheap Sekonic.  Don't remember how much I paid for it, but knowing me, probably not more than $40 or so.  It was a very basic meter, but it was accurate and got the job done.  So if funds are a problem, consider getting a base model from a reputable brand.  It should get the job done for you until you decide you need more.

Of the three light meters I still own (the cheap Sekonic is way long gone now), one is a Pentax Spot Meter V.  I bought it about 20 years ago, and paid about $60 for it.  I have no idea what they sell for now, but mine still works fine, and is dead-on accurate.  Recommended.

I bought a Luna Pro F around this same time.  At the time, this was a very pricey meter, but I recall getting a good deal on it then, so I figure I paid probably around $100 for it or so.  This meter is also one that has withstood the test of time with aplomb.  Superbly accurate, and it really does a great job metering flash exposure.

About seven or eight months ago, I was in a local camera shop and noticed that they had junk bins.  So I started rummaging through them, and came across a Luna Pro SBC that looked to be in pretty clean condition.  It had a sticker on it that read something like "4 stops off, $5."  Well, I figured that an SBC was worth $5, even if it was this far off, so I bought it from those good folks.  Got it home, put a fresh 9v battery in it, and at that point, realized that the EV adjustment scale had been moved away from its "zero" setting by -- you guessed it -- four stops.  So, I added a perfectly functional Luna Pro SBC to my inventory for a paltry sum.

Anyway, the moral of this story is, I suppose, keep your eyes open.  You never can tell what you might come across that has value to you, and this includes light meters.


----------



## Sjixxxy

Torus34 said:


> A 2nd hand Luna Pro and a battery insert to permit the use of currently-available batteries will see you through rather nicely.



Or shoot for an SBC version which takes standard 9volts.


----------



## Paul Ron

I have a few Gossen Luna pros I'd like to sell for around $75?


----------



## ErectedGryphon

I picked up one of these baby's for $90 on Craigslist, it is like new, and had the box and all paperwork.

Gossen luna pro f, great deals on Cameras Photo on eBay!


----------



## usayit

jhonnymarsh said:


> I have a sekonic but cannot remember which one. It looks like the L308 but it has spot metering at 5 degrees.Takes AA penlights, and works a treat.



Sounds like you are describing the Sekonic 408..  I have one and it does work great but I generally don't need all its features so it stays home.

As for the OP, if you can pull a little bit more for the L308 I am pretty sure you'll be happy for a long time.  Its about the size of a medium sized cell phone and fits in many cell phone holsters for easy access.   It does both reflective, ambient, and flash.   Pretty simple in operation.


----------

